# Regarde-moi ça ! / Fiche-moi le camp ! / etc. - pronom explétif, datif éthique/d'intérêt



## Namfon

Bonjour,
Dans le film 'Duel au Sommet', voyant Andreas se balance sur la montagne, son concurrent appelle son copain pour le regarder en disant "Regarde-moi ça!"

Ma question : On peut dire Regarde-le?

J'ai entendu parler aussi Ecoute-moi ça!

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ajoute  moi dans la phrase.

Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Moi joue ici le rôle d'un datif d'intérêt. Il ne s'emploie pas à l'écrit formel mais est assez courant à l'oral. Il est là pour renforcer l'importance du verbe employé aux yeux de celui qui parle. C'est un peu l'équivalent de _Bon sang ! Mais regarde ça _!


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Je m'aperçois que j'utilise, sans trop réfléchir, la phrase "fiche-moi le camp" que je trouve parfaitement naturel. Je vois aussi que des auteurs utilisent cette formule, mais que dire de cette construction "ficher le camp à qqn" ?
En effet, il est bizarre d'ajouter le "-moi", bien que naturel, alors qu'il est censé reprendre le COI "à qqn". Mais dans ce cas, ça ne veut pas dire grand chose, ficher le camp à qqn...
Je connais "ficher la paix à qqn", mais là, cette forme existe bel et bien, donc "Fiche-moi (lui, leur) la paix" est normal.
Mais "Fiche*-moi* le camp", est-ce correct ?

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Voilà une excellente question à laquelle je n'ai pas de réponse précise. Je dirais que ce _-moi_ n'a pas de fonction grammaticale particulière ; il n'est là que par analogie avec le complément d'objet indirect de _fichez-moi la paix_. Le TLFi parle quant à lui de « datif éthique ».


----------



## proyoyo

Merci pour votre réponse, Maitre. C'est sans doute fait pour accentuer l'idée de "hors de *ma *vue", "éloigne-toi de *moi*"... Cette construction "Fiche-moi le camp" est-elle correcte, malgré tout ?


----------



## Chimel

Je ne sais pas si cela s'appelle un "datif éthique", mais n'est-ce pas le même phénomène linguistique que dans "Regarde-moi un peu ça"?


----------



## proyoyo

En effet, ça y ressemble. Ces formes me paraissaient tellement naturelles à l'oral que je n'y faisais pas attention. Il n'y a pas vraiment de logique grammaticale, pour ces formules, je pense.


----------



## Maître Capello

proyoyo said:


> Cette construction "Fiche-moi le camp" est-elle correcte, malgré tout ?


Comme il s'agit d'une expression toute faite appartenant à la langue familière, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse dire qu'elle soit réellement incorrecte.


----------



## proyoyo

Oui, c'est ce qui me semble. Merci, Maitre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> Je ne sais pas si cela s'appelle un "datif éthique", mais n'est-ce pas le même phénomène linguistique que dans "Regarde-moi un peu ça"?


En effet. Selon Grevisse:


			
				Le Bon Usage said:
			
		

> La langue familière emploie  d’une manière explétive le pronom de la 1re ou de la 2e personne, pour exprimer l’intérêt que le locuteur prend  à l’action ou pour solliciter l’interlocuteur de s’intéresser à l’action (c’est  le _dativus ethicus_ de la grammaire  latine).
> _Et elle *vous *lui détacha un coup de sabot_ […] (A. Daudet, _ Lettres de m. m._, p. 93).  — […]_ Regardez-*moi *cette misère_ (Thérive, _Sans  âme_, p. 31).


----------



## proyoyo

On en apprend tous les jours ! Est-ce que c'est possible d'utiliser ce datif éthique pour d'autres phrases ? Du type : "Transmettez-moi ce message au président." (j'espère ne pas trop sortir du sujet)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut proyoyo,



> _Et elle *vous *lui détacha un coup de sabot_ […] (A. Daudet, _ Lettres de m. m._, p. 93).


Ça ne m'étonne pas que Grevisse cite Daudet, car pour une sudiste comme moi cette tournure est tout à fait familière ! 
Tu peux l'utiliser dans bien d'autres occasions, et ton exemple me semble tout à fait bon (même s'il peut porter à confusion...).


----------



## Chimel

> _Et elle *vous *lui détacha un coup de sabot_ […] (A. Daudet, _Lettres de m. m._, p. 93)


C'est bien parce que c'est Daudet... Moi, si j'avais trouvé ça dans un texte à relire écrit par Tartempion, j'aurais corrigé. Non pas que le datif éthique me gêne en soi, cette tournure m'est familière aussi ("Nettoyez-moi tout ça, et en vitesse!"), mais je ne le combinerais pas avec un datif ordinaire pour créer un "vous lui" qui m'écorche un peu les oreilles.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hé hé ! Elle, vous, lui... c'est vrai que ça fait beaucoup ! 
Mais des « Finis-moi ton assiette ! », j'en ai entendu quelques uns dans mon enfance, je t'assure.


----------



## proyoyo

Juste pour savoir, "Appelez*-moi* mon avocat !" est également un datif éthique, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Chimel

Non, je crois que c'est différent. "Appeler" (au sens de "téléphoner") peut se construire avec un pronom complément indirect ordinaire, comme dans "Je vous ai appelé un taxi".


----------



## Pierre Simon

« Mettez-moi de pauvres familles, des vieilles femmes, des petits enfants, dans ces logis-là, et voyez les fièvres et les maladies ! »
(Hugo, _Les Misérables_)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Grammaticalement parlant, et en terme du sens de la phrase, quelle est la fonction de _'moi'_ ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Pierre,

Ce _moi_ est en fait un pronom explétif appelé datif éthique ou datif d'intérêt. Voir cet article de la BDL.

Voir aussi les discussions suivantes sur le forum Français-Anglais :
FR: et si on nous le tuait ? - pronom explétif, datif d'intérêt
FR: Mon fils me fait encore une bronchite - pronom explétif, datif d'intérêt


----------



## bhagwad

Dans la bande dessiné "Astérix le Gaulois", un legionnaire qui a perdu le jeu chaises musicales est désigné d'espionner chez les Gaulois. Le centurion dit à les autres:

*"Grimez-moi ça en Gaulois!"*

Je ne comprends pas pourquois il utilise "se grimer" dans ce context.
[...]
Dans ce cas, pourquoi il dit "grimez*-moi*" (avec un trait d'union)? Un imperatif suivi d'un pronom objet direct avec *"-"* fait reference à un pronominal verbe n'est pas?
Il ne grime pas lui-même! Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut me l'exprimer?

Merci en avance!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Il ne s'agit pas de _se grimer_, pronominal, mais de _grimer qq'un_, transitif.

Il s'agit de datif éthique ou d'intérêt : _Grimez cela* pour moi*_.


----------



## bhagwad

Hmm...c'est interresant! Est-ce qu'il est une autre façon de dire "Grimez-le *pour moi*"?


----------



## Lacuzon

Oui, mais parfois ce genre de datif n'est qu'emphatique, ne fait fait qu'indiquer que quelque chose nous touche fortement, comme dans : elle m'a fait une rougeole.


----------



## bhagwad

Merci. Je comprends!


----------

